# How to Really Delete your Files



## prakash2119 (Jun 17, 2006)

A lot of people don't known, but when we delete a file from a computer in fact it isn't really deleted. The operating system simply remove it from the file list and makes the space the file was using available for new data to be written. In other words, the operating system doesn't "zero" (i.e. doesn't clean) the space the file was using.

The operating system acts like that in order to save time. Imagine a large file that occupies lots of sectors on the hard drive. To really delete this file from the disk the operating system would have to fill with zeros (or any other value) all sectors occupied by this file. This could take a lot of time. Instead, it simply removes the file name from the directory where the file is located and mark the sectors the file used as available space.

This means that it is possible to recover a deleted file, since its data wasn't really removed from the disk. Recovery data software works by looking for sectors with data in them that are not currently used by any file listed.

This leads us to a very important security question: if you have really confidential files, that cannot be read by anyone else, deleting them from the disk simply by hitting the Del key and then removing the recycle bin contents isn't enough: they can be recovered by an advanced data recovery tool.

There is a software called SuperShredder that solves this problem. Deleting your files using this program it really "zeroes" all sectors that the file was using. This program can be freely downloaded at

*Click here to download*










With disk formatting it isn't different. When we format a hard drive, the data that was there aren't deleted, making it possible to recover data with an advanced data recovery tool even after formating your hard drive. A lot of people that have a hard disk full of confidential data think that by formatting the hard drive they are killing any chance of data recovery. This is far from being true.

When you format a disk, the operating system only "zeros" the root directory and the tables containing the list of sectors on disk that are occupied by files (this table is called FAT). Pay attention when you format a hard drive, a message "Verifying x%" is shown. The hard drive isn't being formated; the format command is only testing the hard disk magnetical surface in order to see if there is any error and, in case if a error is found, mark the defective area as bad (the famouse "bad blocks" or "bad sectors").

So, in the same way it happens when we delete files, the hard drive isn't really "zeroed" when we format it. In order to really "zero" your hard drive, use utilities like Zero Fill from Quantum (click here to download it). This utility fills all sectors from your hard drive with zeros, making it impossible to recover any data after this utility is run, what doesn't happen when you use the normal format procedure. You can also use the so-called "low-level format utilities". These programs fill all sectors with zeros as well. You must download the software accordingly to your hard drive manufacture.

Source---hardwaresecrets


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, it's a lot more informative to post the link to the page that describes the application and has the download link.   SuperShreader v1.01 Generally, I don't like direct links to downloads, since it's difficult to determine what you're getting. While this is a good link, it's difficult to be sure.

BTW, AnalogX has a bunch of useful utilities that I've used over the years.


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

Would like to read some user reviews. I didn't see anything on the web site.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have norton speed disk and when you defrag there is a option to write zeros in the free space.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

You can also wipe the free space with "CyberScrub". It's not free but is a very good program.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Remember to really have a clean drive is to never have anything on it you don't want someone to see. Because just cleaning the free space still does not mean that a file you deleted is gone.
Files take up clusters so if you deleted the file and something else is writed to that cluster then it is not free space anymore. But it that file only wrote to a small % of the cluster then what you deleted is still on the rest of the cluster. With the right software and know how you can take it apart and get the info still.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

hewee said:


> Remember to really have a clean drive is to never have anything on it you don't want someone to see. Because just cleaning the free space still does not mean that a file you deleted is gone.
> Files take up clusters so if you deleted the file and something else is writed to that cluster then it is not free space anymore. But it that file only wrote to a small % of the cluster then what you deleted is still on the rest of the cluster. With the right software and know how you can take it apart and get the info still.


That is what the original poster stated^^^

dban is also another good utility for cleaning your hard drives and has many different levels.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Rockn,

Yes I know but you can not remove a old deleted file in a sector if you have a new file taking up part of the sector can you? So old deleted thing can still be on your drive.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

hewee said:


> Rockn,
> 
> Yes I know but you can not remove a old deleted file in a sector if you have a new file taking up part of the sector can you? So old deleted thing can still be on your drive.


At least on of the utilites mentioned can do that. (Eraser)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks WhitPhil. Got a link to (Eraser)?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Eraser


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

hewee, go get eraser. I have used it and it worked wonders, so far as I know. Easy to use and it's free.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I just may do that bu.


----------



## Supern00b (Jun 22, 2006)

ok, so how to do the opposite? How do I recover a deleted file, because I just did that and i need that file back.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Free file recovery utility named Restoration....google it.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Doesn't the "Secure Shredder" tool incorporated in Spybot S&D do this same thing?


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I am told that a freebe can do that for you and I think it's name is:
PC Inspector. If not, then try Goole for a lead. Good luck.
(You might check to be sure it is not in the trash can.)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Restoration is a really small no install recovery program.

http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/RESTORATION.html


----------

